# 1/4" airline Tee, a check valve, and some airline tubings



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

The assumption here is that you already have an air pump and air valve as basic essentials for any Aquarist.

It is highly likely that you will have the 3 items in the photo lying around also.

The question is what useful thing(s) can you do with the 3 items along with the air pump and valve?

The most obviously answer would be a protected pump with two air ports.

But we're not going for the obvious here!

Here is a hint. DOSING and HIGH LIFT!

I am curious to hear what you can come up with. I'll post two very useful thing you can do with the items.

Though the concept is not new, I've added something to it to improve on the performance.

To be continue...


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

This is a slightly modified version of a geyser pump. This simple little device can lift water to great height, albeit at a much slower rate than your typical water pump.

The flow can be adjusted by adjusting the airline output. 1/4" airline is best, but large or small diameter can be use depending on the type of air pump you have.

I use this for my continuous water change setup as I currently can't run plumbing to where my tanks are.

I also use this to circulate water between my green water culture and my daphnia culture.

It can also be used for dosing liquid based fertiliser, or salt water additive.

No need to the more expensive controllers and peristaltic pump.

Give it a try.

Good luck.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

didn't know an air pump could make water go 15 inches above the water level, interesting


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> didn't know an air pump could make water go 15 inches above the water level, interesting


The diagram says 15', not inches. I'll have to try this.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

TorontoBoy said:


> The diagram says 15', not inches. I'll have to try this.


That's right, 15 feet or even more. The flow rate is super poor though. I am talking about 2L per day type of flow rate.

Play around with "d" the depth, and also the tube size. You will get different flow rate and height limits.

Have fun DIY!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

wow, I thought it was a mistake and it was supposed to be inches and I was impressed with 15 inches


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I guess you can also attach it to afloat valve and make yourself an ATO!


----------

